# Importing Car to Oz - is it worth it?



## macfamily (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi folks we have finally made the big decision and are going to move to Perth in April 2010. Information I've been getting here is brilliant and such a big help. My question at the moment is .... my OH is a builder and would like to take his commercial vehicle with him when we go - trouble is we don't know if it is worth the hassle/cost. Its a 2006 Toyota Land Cruiser SWB commercial. Can anybody out there enlighten me as to how much it will cost to import it? Any help/advice at all would really be appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Personally, no it won't be worth it.

Do a search on the forum as this has come up quite a few times. It's a whole bunch of hassle really.

Hopefully those who have looked into importing their car will impart their pearls of wisdom.

Dolly


----------



## macfamily (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Personally, no it won't be worth it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dolly, I know I have seen this on the site somewhere - it's where to find it again......! Hopefully people will respond with words of wisdom though


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's a couple of recent(ish) threads:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/15103-shipping-car-oz-painful-looks.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/11896-shipping-car.html

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

You have to weigh up the costs of shipping, import taxes, registration and getting it on the road in Western Australia against how much it would cost to buy a similar vehicle here. 

As Dolly said I doubt it would be worth it but our experience was shipping a left hand drive Ford Mustang and not a commercial vehicle. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

You'll need the car from pretty much the beginning.

Some friends of ours took their car, it took 6 weeks to arrive after they were already in Australia + a lot of time + a lot of paperwork + a lot of money. In the end the whole things took 3 months and a big headache.

He told us NOT to take.
He says it is much simplier just to sell it here and get out there and buy an equivalent.

So that's what we'll be doing, we're selling our cars and using that money towards cars bought there.:eyebrows:


Best wishes,
Busyte


----------



## macfamily (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everybody - I guess general agreement not to take it then! Appreciate the replies


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

macfamily said:


> Hi folks we have finally made the big decision and are going to move to Perth in April 2010. Information I've been getting here is brilliant and such a big help. My question at the moment is .... my OH is a builder and would like to take his commercial vehicle with him when we go - trouble is we don't know if it is worth the hassle/cost. Its a 2006 Toyota Land Cruiser SWB commercial. Can anybody out there enlighten me as to how much it will cost to import it? Any help/advice at all would really be appreciated. Many thanks.


Don't do it


----------



## Dougy Stu (May 13, 2008)

I was toying with the idea of shipping my car for ages, I had a lovely Audi TT Quattro and after wasting weeks of costing up and various emails it just was not worth it. I have found that unless the car has some kind of sentimental value or is a rare model, I really don't see the point in taking a car accross. If you do need to sell the car I would start selling it early as I left it too late and in todays economic climate not many private buyers out there. In the end I has to opt for one of the hundreds of Cash For Cars companies which is just like buying insurance on price comparison sites. Just enter the details of the car and get an offer (might not get quite as much but much easier). In the end I got nearly £500 more than the second best offer by selling to Best Car Buyer.:thumbsup:


----------

